# Feeding a cheaper food for a while, suggestions?



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

Unfortunately we're struggling financially at the moment, hopefully only for a couple of months but I need to switch to a cheaper dog food.
I really hate to do it, particularly as Kerchak is growing so fast and I know nutrition is important as a pup. He's on buffalo blue at the moment, the large breed puppy kibble.
Are any of the store brands any good, or can anyone recommend a cheaper brand that is still good. As I said I hope it will only be a couple of months and believe me I would buy the better food and go without myself, but we're cutting back everywhere.
I know some of the cheaper ones use lots of filler and I want to try to give him as good a diet as possible.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

What are you paying for the BB? What price range are you looking for?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I've heard that Costco food is good and its inexpensive..I think they call it Kirkland (I don't shop at Costco)....you might try that. I'm thinking I read its about 25.00 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

We were paying $50 for the large bag, I think it's 30lbs. We were getting it at Petsmart.
SOmething about half that would be ideal.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Tractor supply sells Diamond products pretty cheap,,20 some bucks for a 40 lb bag...I like Diamond L & R (no corn). tho I don't feed it, .

Right now I have my GSD on Nature's Recipe,,Petsmart 40 lbs for 40 bucks..I also supplement with raw..


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Not sure on price but I fed ProPlan at one time with no ill effects.The Purina One is about the same. I've been told Natures Recipe is an OK food.Kirkland would be the cheapest if you have a costco nearby.You'd have to get a membership but it would still be cheaper than most anything else.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What about half Blue Buffalo and half something cheaper? Would that work...that way you're not totally switching food on him to just (hopefully) switch back.

But I don't know if that would save you enough $>


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

how about switching to a raw diet?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I also heard the food from Costco was good, it was a green bag with a collie looking dog on it. I think it starts with a N, don't remember the name.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would recommend going to a feed store or pet store and comparing the prices. One pet store I like is Pet Supplies Plus if you have that in your area, they have a wide selection including higher quality food.
You may be able to find a higher quality food at a lower price. For example Canidae I believe is around $1/pound. 

Another thing you can do if you don't mind doing more research is to figure out the price per calorie of the food and your dog's calorie needs, and use that to figure out how much the food will actually cost you pet month/year. Some foods end up actually costing you much more than you think because the dogs have to eat a lot more of the food to get the same amount of calories.
Here's a link that explains how to figure out the cost by calorie content and how many calories your dog needs:
http://www.dogster.com/forums/Food_and_Nutrition/thread/522883


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdI also heard the food from Costco was good, it was a green bag with a collie looking dog on it. I think it starts with a N, don't remember the name.


The one we're talking about is called Kirkland from Costco..Don't know of the one your mentioning.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Feeding a cheaper food for a while, suggestion*



> Originally Posted By: SheilaWe were paying $50 for the large bag, I think it's 30lbs. We were getting it at Petsmart.
> SOmething about half that would be ideal.





> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomI've heard that Costco food is good and its inexpensive..I think they call it Kirkland (I don't shop at Costco)....you might try that. I'm thinking I read its about 25.00 for a 40lb bag.












i pick up food for a friend and a neighbor... it varies slightly per store, but there are usually several formulas available - chicken/rice, lamb/rice, mature, and puppy. price range is $21.99 - $24.99 (the puppy bag is less than 40lbs i think)... i've used their products in the past and my dogs did well on them. i don't have a bag in front of me, but i believe the first 3 ingredients are (a named) meat, (the same) meat meal and rice. no corn or by products, etc.

as it was mentioned that you have to buy a membership ($50 for the year) but even if you just used the membership for dog food... 50 divided by 12 would only end up adding about $4 per month which is still less than $30 per bag.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Feeding a cheaper food for a while, suggestion*



> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mjbgsdI also heard the food from Costco was good, it was a green bag with a collie looking dog on it. I think it starts with a N, don't remember the name.
> ...


kirkland has a green bag (the lamb and rice)... not sure what kind of dog is on it. another green bag that i notice (with gold writing) that costco carries is nutra nugget...


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Ive had Sydney on Canidae, Wellness Core, Merrick, Nutro, and shes now on Natures Recipe (around $40 for 40lb bag). I have seen no difference in ANYTHING than when she was on Wellness Core, which was just too expensive (about $60 for a 30lb bag I think). She actually pooped more on Core.

Shane was on California Natural when I first got him, thats what his breeder had him on. He did really well on it, but the puppy formula's largest bag was 15lb and it was more than $35. It was fine when he was eating small amounts, but when he needed more food because he was growing pretty fast, I switched him to Canidae and he didnt do well on it all. Ploppy, poops and he pooped frequently, and he also seemed to need more Canidae than what I have him on now, (and Im well aware everyone thinks this food is crap, but I dont care, he is doing excellent on that and thats all that matters to me!) hes on Purina One lamb & rice, adult (around $25-$30 for 35lbs I think). He poops less, his poops are well formed, and he's gaining weight very well, skin and coat is soft & glossy, bright eyes and lots of energy. I see a big difference in a good way than when he was on Canidae.

So dont feel guilty just because you are going to spend less on his food, you never know, he may do better on the less expensive brand.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I feed the Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice and it runs around $30 for a 40lb bag. I too had to switch when I lost my job and money was tight. The store I buy from offers $3 off a bag if you buy 5 bags at a time. I have five dogs right now and I go through 5 bags in a little less than 2 months. So that is around $16 a month per dog. 

This was the best compromise for me.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:So dont feel guilty just because you are going to spend less on his food,


Ditto this.

Right now I'm feeding somewhat pricey, premium kibbles that are high protein, low carb & meat based. Are they 'better'...Maybe, maybe not. I don't see a difference from when I fed Purina ONE. My dogs were as healthy, active & happy on the so-so kibbles as the super duper stuff.

I spend the extra 'just in case' it provides an edge with longevity & health and b/c at least right now I can afford to indulge in that minor luxury.

IF I couldn't, I'd be feeding less expensive foods with very few regrets. IMO, premium foods are over hyped. I strongly believe dogs would benefit more from an increased emphasis on breeding for overall health & longevity rather than obssessing over dietary details.

Dogs can thrive on a merely adequate diet with an abundance of love, activity & interaction. However, they really cannot thrive on a surfeit of love, exercize & attention even if fed a superior diet. Your guys will be fine, though I hope things improve for you & soon.


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone
It felt so much better to have a couple of you saying "Don't feel guilty", because I was. I felt I was letting him down.

Thanks for all the suggestions, especially the one about Costco.
We're already members and I had seen their food but didnt even look at it, expecting that it wouldnt be any good as it's a store brand. Seems I was wrong. We go to Costco every three to four weeks to stock up on items for the house so it would be great to pick up dog food too. Definitely going to give it a try and who knows he may do well on it


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

Fed Diamond to my last dog for his last 10 years and now feed the Kirkland Costco brand. I believe Kirkland is made by Diamond by the way


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Feeding a cheaper food for a while, suggestion*



> Originally Posted By: SpeedBumpFed Diamond to my last dog for his last 10 years and now feed the Kirkland Costco brand. I believe Kirkland is made by Diamond by the way


nods.
its basically repackaged diamond naturals.


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Feeding a cheaper food for a while, suggestion*

I'm feeling so much better about this. I almost didn't post, but so pleased that I did.
Hopefully my two guys will like Kirkland.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Feeding a cheaper food for a while, suggestion*

Good, I hope your dogs do well on the new food!


----------

